# ACSI 2011



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Notice that you can now order the Camping Card ACSI 2011 book online from their website ACSI. If you open a MY ACSI account with them you can then sign up to have it sent out every year as soon as it's ready. The discount price is €11.95 including postage for the English edition.
VB are still showing the 2010 edition on their website.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Notice that you can now order the Camping Card ACSI 2011 book online from their website ACSI. If you open a MY ACSI account with them you can then sign up to have it sent out every year as soon as it's ready. The discount price is €11.95 including postage for the English edition.
> VB are still showing the 2010 edition on their website.


Keith, I ordered from Vacarious Books last year and have been given a discounted price for the 2011 book, of £11.15.

I ordered mine yesterday, for delivery in December.

Paul


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Ordered mine yesterday as well from Vicarious Books, with the discount code - £11.15p


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Yes looks like I saved about 50p at current exchange rates on the MHF discount. Interesting to see which one arrive first!!


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I have also ordered mine from VB yesterday with the disc code, and would also stay with them as they have been so helpful and true to their word


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

Ordered from VB yesterday, delivery December week 1-2. 

Had considered on-line direct with ACSI Subscription, but they deliver later than VB and its another Direct Debit to check each year.

Terry


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Just had a reply back from ACSI regarding the availability of the GPS downloads for the 2011 book which I find very useful as they give the page ref in the book on all of the participating sites. They say should be available to download Mid January.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

The price from ACSI as indicated by OP is in Euro so it actually works out at £10.36 including postage


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

If you can wait 'til the February (?) NEC show, ACSI will probably be selling them for £10 again.

And, by the by, the Swiss tourist board may well be selling vignettes for £20 again.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have tried ordering but am getting message ' shop is closed'


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Lucy put your mouse over the home link at the top of the page then click forum profile then scroll down and change the time zone to gmt :wink:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Nationwide rate was 1.151 on the statement so they charged £10.38. It will depend on how the pound an euro exchange goes as to what you end up paying but it is good value whatever. Not idea how many V B order but I do know you need to be in quick because the English versions have been very popular in past years and have been very thin on the ground very quickly.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Is anyone else having difficulty getting into the VB Website?

I have tried various times of the day and night and it always comes up with the message, "shop closed please try later"

I can access the site that shows the 2011 Guide but as soon as you click to buy now it goes to the shop site which seems to be constantly closed :-(

Stewart


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> Is anyone else having difficulty getting into the VB Website?
> 
> I have tried various times of the day and night and it always comes up with the message, "shop closed please try later"
> 
> ...


 I cannot access the site either, i have sent them an email, i will post when i get an answer


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've just spoken to Chris at VB they were not aware the site was down, they are working now to get it back on line.

Regards

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

VB site is up and running again.

Regards

Don


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> Is anyone else having difficulty getting into the VB Website?
> 
> I have tried various times of the day and night and it always comes up with the message, "shop closed please try later"
> 
> ...


The site is up & running again, have just ordered my 2011 edition


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just ordered mine at the second attempt.

I didn't see the PROMO bit so cancelled the payment bit and went back to find that bit  and then proceeded. I hadn't scrolled down far enough.


----------



## Jooles (Aug 8, 2006)

Our ACSI book ran out when we were in Spain last year and Vicarious books very kindly posted one out to the campsite we were staying on. Only took a couple of days too.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

ACSI book for 2011 arrived today, good considering it had to come from Holland. Looks good at first glance.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*ACSI 2011 file in Usefull downloads section*

Just uploaded a .axe file for Autoroute 2010 of the latest ACSI campsite locations from the 2011 book. It usually takes a couple of days for it to find it's way into the Useful Downloads section. Perhaps one of the members with TomTom and Garmin may be able to convert it and make it available to those with GPS devices other than Autoroute2010.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Just had a reply back from ACSI regarding the availability of the GPS downloads for the 2011 book which I find very useful as they give the page ref in the book on all of the participating sites. They say should be available to download Mid January.


Hi Traveller - is this something open to all who buy the ACSI book regardless of from whom?

Can you give us a link?

Thanks


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

They must have got it done early. You have to subscribe to the ACSI site which I did to get the book cheap. It's then a bit of a route to find your way to http://www.eurocampings.co.uk and follow the GPS download links. As I said you do need the book anyway to take advantage of the discount scheme and the GPS coordinates once located on your map will display the campsite name and the page number of the 2011 book. Nuke will no doubt have it in the downloads section in a couple of days if you can wait that long. 
There is a DVD they produce and sell and that is a complete route planning and booking thing with most of the books info in it, but I just go for the book. Have you had your book arrive yet?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, my book is here.

The GPS co-ords imported into, say, Autoroute would be very useful - you'd easily be able to get info on sites which were close, or on your route.

I'll look out for it.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*Useful downloads*

Just checked the Useful Downloads and my Autoroute file has been added. Just right as the books are arriving.


----------

